# MF 255 wear sleeve



## Altitude (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone Im trying to figure out the order of reassembly on my 255.from what I see on MF diagram the rear bearing goes in first then the wear sleeve lip rests against the bearing THEN the seal goes in wear sleeve?
Mine is the bottom #16 assembly.
I know this should be easy but life is hard when youre stupid..
thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Altitude, welcome to the forum.

*Quote: the rear bearing goes in first then the wear sleeve lip rests against the bearing THEN the seal goes in wear sleeve? *

Your logic seems correct, I'm wondering if you have a wrong part that is confusing you?? 

I think the seal should fit tightly in the hub to prevent grease leakage???


----------



## Altitude (2 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello Altitude, welcome to the forum.
> 
> *Quote: the rear bearing goes in first then the wear sleeve lip rests against the bearing THEN the seal goes in wear sleeve? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Altitude (2 mo ago)

From what I can figure out, because its a new hub I dont need the wear sleeve. just bearing then the seal.
Its amazing what some people post on Youtube....


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe the wear sleeve goes into the hub after the bearing cone. It fits tight in the bore and bottoms on an inner machined surface. The seal fits tight onto the spindle, then the hub assembly goes on with the wear sleeve now contacting the seal lips.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

As Fedup said -- Put the seal on the spindle, should go on tight. Sleeve goes in hub once the bearing is put in. Install hub on spindle seal should slip into sleeve, install and adjust outer bearing, install hubcap and wheel. Now you can get back to work!


----------

